
Startup offers stake in company over Twitter - mkeemon
https://twitter.com/Hangtrend/status/230381094267142144
======
hornbaker
That's a good way to get attention... from the SEC.

------
ceslami
Startup intern attempts marketing ploy over HN

~~~
bavidar
Yes but don't pretend like you havent tried something similar.

~~~
ceslami
No, I haven't, because its illegal.

------
mkeemon
touche

